# Diagnostic ankle arthroscopy



## lizzardb (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm absolutely stumped-

Dr. wants to do a diagnostic ankle scope.. no debridement, no synovectomy, just going in and looking at the ankle joint. What CPT code would work for that?

Thanks!


----------



## cpccpma (Nov 18, 2011)

What is the diagnosis? Is there the smallest chance he might just debride something? If not I'm thinking you will have to go unlisted.


----------



## lizzardb (Nov 30, 2011)

The diagnosis was synovitis. Ultimately, the patient opted out of doing surgery.

Thanks!


----------

